# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  Easy-JTAG v2.0.7.3 Software is out!

## mohamed73

Easy-JTAG v2.0.7.3 Release Notes: 
Added support for the following models: 
�� Lenovo S60 eMMC ISP Direct Connection Pinout
�� Alcatel One Touch 4030 eMMC ISP Direct Connection Pinout
�� Sony Xperia M Dual C1904 eMMC ISP Direct Connection Pinout
�� Sony Xperia M Dual C2004 eMMC ISP Direct Connection Pinout 
Added new Core IDs for Qualcomm CPUs
All pinouts avaiable in software and support server. 
Dumps will be uploaded ASAP! , we are upgrading servers and need some time to sync all data.
___________________________________
With Love ��������������,
Z3X EasyJTAG Team

----------

